# Avo Domaine Domaine 50 Cigar Review - Great smoke...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a great smoke, it had body a good draw and wonderful taste. One of the best I have ever had.....!

Read the full review here: Avo Domaine Domaine 50 Cigar Review - Great smoke...


----------

